# Cylinder bore for turkey?



## DYI hunting (Feb 26, 2010)

I am thinking about trying turkey hunting this year, but I don't have a hunting shotgun.  I do have a tactical shotgun that I can plug to meet the 3 rounds requirement in Georgia.  Problem is it has a cylinder bore.  Before I go load up on a bunch of turkey loads and try to pattern them, am I going to be wasting my time with horrible patterns at any decent range?


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 26, 2010)

does it have screw-in chokes? If so just get a turkey choke. If not you have several options. Buy another gun with screw chokes and  a turkey choke. Buy another barrel with screw-in chokes and  a turkey choke. Have Gun Docc convert the barrel to screw-in chokes and  buy a turkey choke for turkey hunting and a cylinder choke put it back as a tactical gun. Or pattern the cyl barrel and call in the birds within the range where you get 100 pellets in a 10" circle. Of course that might be in your lap and you might be better off using the gun as club and saving the shells.


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Feb 26, 2010)

DYI hunting said:


> am I going to be wasting my time with horrible patterns at any decent range?


I'd say yes. Maybe somebody you know will loan you a gun until you can afford one or a new barrel?


----------



## jester (Feb 26, 2010)

if you have turkeys ive got an extra gun for the job you can use. we'll go work on them!


----------



## pnome (Feb 26, 2010)

I would recommend you just buy a new barrel with screw in chokes.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 26, 2010)

jester said:


> if you have turkeys ive got an extra gun for the job you can use. we'll go work on them!



that sounds like a deal to me. get the use of a gun and someone to show you the ropes.


----------



## jester (Feb 26, 2010)

returntoarchery said:


> that sounds like a deal to me. get the use of a gun and someone to show you the ropes.



never said i was a pro, i just have an extra gun.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 26, 2010)

jester said:


> never said i was a pro, i just have an extra gun.



Sounds like a pro to me.


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd just order another barrel for the shotgun you have if it were me, it being a tactical gun makes me think it's probably of the Remington or Mossberg fashion, though I guess it could be something else.  Either way, you can find barrels for both of these brands online for decent prices and then all you need is a choke and some shells.  Jester's offer is quite generous too, it's a very good option to keep from having to spend the money before trying this sport out


----------



## howl (Feb 26, 2010)

The only way to know is to try. My guess is that you won't get it to pattern well enough to have confidence past thirty yards.


----------



## DYI hunting (Feb 26, 2010)

I was worried about patterns, last thing I wanted was to waste shells or worse yet wound a bird.  But after speaking to my FIL, he came through with a good price on an extra shotgun he had.


----------



## muckalee (Feb 27, 2010)

I would say no with a cylinder bore.  I tried a cylinder bore quail hunting this year but did not like it because it was just too open and was only wounding birds close.  And it had no effect on birds that had a little range on them.


----------



## Corn Doc (Feb 27, 2010)

You need to be able to put multiple pellets in the vital areas of a gobbler's head and neck to consistently kill him.  This is going to be difficult to achieve, except at very close range, with no choke (cylinder bore).

Thus, unless you have the experience, patience and willingness to only take birds at very close range (<20 yards), you will likely be more happy to use a gun with full choke or screw in chokes, so you can achieve sufficient pattern density to take birds at more reasonable distances.


----------



## DYI hunting (Mar 1, 2010)

How much to add a cut and thread for a choke on an existing shotgun barrel?  I have a loaner shotgun, but it would be nice to have my own and need to figure cost of to add a choke or just go ahead and find a second barrel.

Thanks for the offer Jester, but the club doesn't allow guests for turkey season.  I have seen turkey during deer season and hope they are still around for turkey season.


----------



## returntoarchery (Mar 1, 2010)

First you'll need determine if the barrel wall is thick enough to thread it. Gun Docc charges $50.

http://www.guncustomizing.com/choke.htm


----------

